# Judy Graham's mystery stitch - K



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Video


----------



## Mamadon44 (May 27, 2013)

I really like the pattern it makes and I do believe I will make socks with this stitch. Thanks for sharing the video!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

This is such a nice stitch! And easy too! I can just see it in a cardi as a textured band. Thanks for the link didough.
Hannet


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

pretty stitch


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Love the stitch. Call it Puffy Grahams.


----------



## AngieR (Jul 22, 2013)

This is very easy and makes a cute pattern. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks!! I'm thinking chunky cowl.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty and simple stitch, just the kind I like!! Thank you for this link!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Attractive texture/lace stitch, and very simple! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Very pretty - love the originality of it.... thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

What an easy and beautiful stitch. Think I may have to experiment with it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for posting--it will come in handy sometime! Cushy looking and so easy too!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ohhh the designs that you can make with that stitch. can't wait to see what KPers do.


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

would it be derogative to call it the drunkard's path stitch?
no offense intended.. a really nice stitch. thanks for posting.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, I like the look and it's so easy.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the link...I really like this...what a great stitch for a scarf...always looking for something to make a man's scarf and I think this would be great.


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

I also subscribe to Judy Graham's YouTube and LOVED this stitch, too. Did any of you happen to catch the latest "interview" of Judy, done by Staci (another knit expert I follow online) whose website is verypink.com ?

Staci came out to CA for a visit (she's in Texas), and wound up doing this interview here in California. I found it so interesting....it's about a half hour in length, but if you have the time, it's really interesting to find out how this woman got her start, how it all worked (still works).....

Here is the link to the interview:


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I really like this. Thanks for the link.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

im thinking kfb is hard enough to do with one stich let alone with 2...it is a pretty stitch tho


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

didough said:


> Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

Amazing......good eye. I'm guessing that almost every stitch has been "created" or used somewhere, somehow, by someone, since knitting was "invented", LOL. 

Happy to get this pattern on Ravelry.....


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

judyr said:


> If you look on ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/soda-fountain-scarf you will find that this stitch already is in evidence on 2012 by the author. I wanted to make this but the pattern had been taken off ravelry so I contacted the person who put the pattern on there and after several e-mails, she put pattern back on ravelry and it is free.


Good to get a free download - thanks. Only difference is in the return row being knit, whereas Judy's is purl. - Di


----------



## Vuksie (Sep 13, 2012)

didough said:


> Good to get a free download - thanks. Only difference is in the return row being knit, whereas Judy's is purl. - Di


I noticed that too. Needless to say I am going to try a scarf using the pattern either with purl or knit. It's easier to net so maybe I will go with that idea!!


----------



## lettuceshop (May 20, 2011)

I have a friend who wants a bib. No kidding. We older people sometimes have a hard time getting all our food into our mouth! LOL Anyway, in a sport yarn this might be kind of nice. What do you think?


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Vuksie said:


> I also subscribe to Judy Graham's YouTube and LOVED this stitch, too. Did any of you happen to catch the latest "interview" of Judy, done by Staci (another knit expert I follow online) whose website is verypink.com ?
> 
> Staci came out to CA for a visit (she's in Texas), and wound up doing this interview here in California. I found it so interesting....it's about a half hour in length, but if you have the time, it's really interesting to find out how this woman got her start, how it all worked (still works).....
> 
> ...


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

The video won't play for me. I get an ad for an embroidery machine, and when that ends the screen just sits there like a lox. I tried the link a few times, then did a search on Youtube and got to it that way, but still no luck. Anyone else have this happen, or am I unique?


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Poor Purl said:


> The video won't play for me. I get an ad for an embroidery machine, and when that ends the screen just sits there like a lox. I tried the link a few times, then did a search on Youtube and got to it that way, but still no luck. Anyone else have this happen, or am I unique?


No advert on the link when I used it and just tried again, still OK


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

didough said:


> No advert on the link when I used it and just tried again, still OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Easy and beautiful, I like it. Thanks. 

Pzoe


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Nice, and easy, thanks!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

the best things is life is free,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes I put this on my todo list. Thanks


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Clever! a somewhat lacy stitch without yos.


----------



## Poor Purl (Apr 14, 2011)

I finally got to see it, after closing my usual browser and opening a different one. It's fascinating how such simple knitting can make such an interesting stitch. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

I love that stitch and am sitting here wondering what I can make with it......so easy


----------



## lila anderson (Jan 31, 2013)

oops, excuse me didough, I was still musing the rick-rack stitch when I last wrote. It is the one I was thinking drukards path... I appreciate seeing both videos thank you.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

didough said:


> No advert on the link when I used it and just tried again, still OK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

